# #NoDAPL



## chelsssea (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm working on raising travel funds to get a group of allies to ND from Pgh. Also collecting Amazon gift cards to donate. 

Looking for at least 10 people to come with, (4 or 5 could ride with me. If you're on the way. ) 

right now (November) they need people to commit civil disobedience and get arrested. Bail at the moment is 1600$ 

the dates depending on when funds are raised but a lot of us interested are single moms so we're shooting for during a holiday so we can leave our kids with family for more than a couple of days. 

I'll keep updating with progress .... but if you're interested in joining or helping lemme know!!!!


----------



## chelsssea (Nov 2, 2016)

This is a great place to start research and decide where you would be best needed.... 
http://www.standingrocksolidaritynetwork.org/resource-packet.html


----------



## tobepxt (Nov 2, 2016)

CHATTANOOGA TN. willing to go if anyone is passing through in that direction. 
Just myself and one pack.


----------



## salxtina (Nov 2, 2016)

Best luck! 
There is some childcare/education stuff going on there and if you want to look more at this there's this group of teachers
https://mniwichoniowayawa.wordpress.com/about__trashed/about-2/ 
and these midwives

both of which I heard about from writer/midwife Mai'a Williams (don't know her personally) who might also know more
http://guerrillamamamedicine.tumblr.com/whoibe

xoxo


----------



## NatashaVelvet (Nov 3, 2016)

I was just about to make a post about looking for a ride from PGH to there!! Currently staying on the north side- depends on when, but if it works out I'm definitely down for it !


----------



## chelsssea (Nov 4, 2016)

There's a protest tomorrow in Pittsburgh and some people are gathering a group and trying to leave in a week or so! @NatashaVelvet 

 


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## nomadman (Nov 4, 2016)

There are also a lot of protests happening in Chicago if anyone is around these parts. I'll post the link when I find it.


----------



## BarrettTillema (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm in Oklahoma City headed there , I've hitchhiked about 300 miles so far and would like some help getting there, my grandmother is Choctaw and I really want to help but its hard getting there from as far south as I am .


----------



## tobepxt (Nov 5, 2016)

for those looking for rides in that direction it might help to use the standing rock rideshare groups on facebook. here is a general one https://www.facebook.com/groups/518638454993955/ , and there may be more for OKC/etc. good luck everybody and solidarity


----------



## chelsssea (Nov 6, 2016)

Free rides!!!! They are super busy, I haven't been able to get in contact with them yet (2 days since I contacted them) but you can find people in your state , once a state hits 50 a bus is leaving 


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## tobepxt (Nov 7, 2016)

if my buddy arjetas friend has anything to do with this then its legit


----------



## ChezaRose (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh shit charter bus.


----------



## Izzy (Nov 12, 2016)

BarrettTillema said:


> I'm in Oklahoma City headed there , I've hitchhiked about 300 miles so far and would like some help getting there, my grandmother is Choctaw and I really want to help but its hard getting there from as far south as I am .



I can connect you with a few groups in Oklahoma. I am coordinating supply drives to get cold-weather and medical gear out there. I think there is a convoy leaving this week. We have a convoy leaving OKC nov 23 to deliver donations.


----------



## anticivdaddy (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking for ride to Standing Rock from Salt Lake City! Was with Lakota Nation in Ohio a few months ago.


----------

